# Hole Diameter And Tie-off Method



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi Guys,

What diameter of hole do you guys use relative to tube OD? Also, can someone point me to a good video for a reliable tie-off method? I can wrap easily enough, but have an issue getting a good final tight tie off.

Thanks


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Can you provide a little more detail on what method(s) you are using to attach tubes to the frame? 
Pics would also be helpful


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

My intitial plan was to drill through the forks at an approximate shooting angle, and simply pull the tube around the fork and tie it over itself. I don’t have a lot of power tools, and the forks are somewhat atypically shaped, so I need an attachment method that is flexible. For tie off I was going to use the inner cord from 550.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Here is one way to try the attachment
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17442-spanish-loop-natural/page__hl__m_j#entry204985
M_J does great work...... also look into Wingshooters videos for tube attachment


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Why tie off? Use ball capture or matchstick method. I prefer matchstick, because all you need for quick bandset changes is a piece of string to pull the short loop through the hole. The hole can be roughly the diameter of the tube. Here are several attachment methods. Modify the last shown (Loop through hole) by putting a stick through the loop and pulling the loop tight.

http://www.melchiormenzel.de/making_rubber_attach.html


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks Henry...considering that the forks of this ss will be somewhat pointing away from me when shooting, I think the African method might be just what the doctor ordered. It says 550 paracord will work fine, but I'm pretty sure I saw another post claiming that 550 tore up tubes pretty quickly?


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

I wonder why a guy couldn’t use the African style, but wrap the tubes to the fork in some thick leather to protect their edges and then secure to the fork with tiny zip ties? I may try it this weekend. I’m gonna have to use some RRT to start with. I haven’t got any 1842 yet.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

If you have a larger diameter tube, like what comes on stuff from walmart, use that as a protection for the tube. I have a small natural that I shoot Against the tie, or as you are referring to it, the African tie method. I have a LOT of shots and showing no wear at that point . Am using 1842 tubing. 
Is it a natural or board cut?


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

LVO said:


> If you have a larger diameter tube, like what comes on stuff from walmart, use that as a protection for the tube. I have a small natural that I shoot Against the tie, or as you are referring to it, the African tie method. I have a LOT of shots and showing no wear at that point . Am using 1842 tubing.
> Is it a natural or board cut?


It is a natural.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll put pics of mine later this evening just to show you.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry for the delay...and for the wrong pic but this shows the method I'm talking about. 
Hope it helps.


----------

